# Slow Opening Valves



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

The time has come that I want to re-do my in-ground valve box, and I'm thinking I should replace my valves.

Ever since initially installing my system, when a zone kicks on I get a bit of a chatter noise coming from the pipes of my house. I've researched and found this to be Water Hammer, from the sudden flow when the valves open. I've also read this commonly happens when a valve closes and the water flow comes to a halt, but I've never noticed it on the back end. I know that Water Hammer can cause long term issues with pipes, and with that being said I've just lived with it thinking I'll get it corrected one day.

Does anyone know of valves that have a "slower" opening? I've found some that have a slow close, but not a slow open. I know I can manually turn down the flow of the valve which would help with my issue, but then I would be running less flow through my system and experience coverage issues as well as less application. Our City states a maximum time allowance for watering so I'd like to avoid having to run my zones longer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What about just adding a water hammer resistor thing?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> What about just adding a water hammer resistor thing?


...Didn't realize those existed :shock: But sure enough, found them!

https://www.amazon.com/water-hammer-arrestor/s?k=water+hammer+arrestor

Now I just need to figure out where to put it...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My builder installed them in most faucets in the house.

Install them close to the valve box.


----------

